# 3 aus 8 mit LOGO!



## mark_ (7 Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 
folgende Problematik: Eine Anlage soll Bedarfsorientiert reagieren, wenn eine Bestimmte Anzahl Verbraucher eingeschaltet ist.

Soll bedeuten: 8 Großverbraucher gibt es insgesamt. Wenn 3 der Verbraucher eingeschaltet sind, soll beispielsweise ein Anderer, nicht so wichtiger Anlagenteil, abgeworfen werden.

Nun kann man sich natürlich mit &-Bausteinen eine RiesenKomplizierte Kiste zusammenstricken, ist aber nicht sonderlich ideal.
Die LOGO! aut auch nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten, hat jemand eine Idee, ob man das mit einem anderen Baustein besser machen könnte ?


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2007)

die logo mit ein erweiterung sollte dafür doch ausreichen?
vorteil ist das integrierte display zum anzeigen von meldungen und zum parametrieren und programmieren.


ich bevorzugen für solche spielzeugsteuerungen aber die 100er serie von vipa. kann preislich mit der logo konkurieren, ist mit step7 von siemens programmierbar und kann dadurch auch mehr als die logo.
anbindung an übergeordnete sps odr visu? gerade bei solchen sachen ist vielleicht noch auswerten, protokollieren, betriebstunden,... interessant - da kann die 100er dann definitif dinge die die logo nicht kann...


----------



## mark_ (7 Dezember 2007)

*3 aus 8*

Ich bevorzuge die LOGO! auch nicht, Spielzeugsteuerung ist der richtige Ausdruck. Hier geht es aber nicht anders.

Aber mit welchem Baustein(en) kann man das besser machen als mit 50(+) UND Verknüpfugen ?


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2007)

mark_ schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge die LOGO! auch nicht, Spielzeugsteuerung ist der richtige Ausdruck. Hier geht es aber nicht anders.
> 
> Aber mit welchem Baustein(en) kann man das besser machen als mit 50(+) UND Verknüpfugen ?


 
kannst du das nochmal ander formulieren?
ich habe es wirklich nicht verstanden...

was meinst du für bausteine?


----------



## ron (7 Dezember 2007)

Hi,

habe jetzt noch nicht´s mit der Logo gemacht, aber da gits doch bestimmt nen Counter, da dann mit Flankenauswertung mit dem Einschalten hochzählen und mit dem Ausschalten runterzählen. Nur wie ist die Priorität der Antriebe? Soll dann automatisch einer rausfliegen oder nicht mehr eingeschaltet werden können?
Gruß

Ron


----------



## zotos (7 Dezember 2007)

Baustein? 
[ironie]
Also man könnte einen ATmega8 dran bauen der die 8 Digitale Signale auf nimmt und ein Digitales Signal aus gibt wenn die Summe >= 3 ist.

Dann kan die Sanduhr von LOGO vielleicht was damit anfangen. Allerdings könnte der µC dann locker auch die ganze Aufgabe lösen.
[/ironie]

@Markus: Wann geht Dein Flieger?


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
wie ron geschrieben hat, aber da gibt es dann das problem wenn einer der logo den saft klaut und schaltet dann wieder zu, zählt sie maximal 1. im anhang das programm zum probieren.


----------



## zotos (7 Dezember 2007)

mark_ schrieb:


> ...
> Aber mit welchem Baustein(en) kann man das besser machen als mit 50(+) UND Verknüpfugen ?



Also ich habe keine Logo zur Hand aber die Zahl 50 empfinde ich als etwas groß. 

Also mit 27 Bausteinen Und/Oder gemischt habe ich es mal in CFC mit CoDeSys gemalt. 

Ich behaupte nicht das dies die schmalste oder gar eleganteste Variante ist. Sowas würde ich auch nie in der Praxis verwenden!

Allerdings habe ich 3 aus 9 genommen da dies symmetrischer erschien. 

Nicht erschrecken das dort im Kopf was von Integer steht es geht um 9 Bool.


----------



## mark_ (7 Dezember 2007)

*3 aus 9*

Ja, besten Dank, Zotos.
Also ähnlich wie die Lösung, die ich schon habe. 
Bedeutet wohl, das das Programm dann doch wohl so bleibt wie es ist.

Es erschien mir halt etwas wenig elegant (was es ja auch ist ?!?)

Wenn jemand noch eine andere Idee hat ...... Sehr gerne !

schönes WE


----------



## ge-nka (8 Dezember 2007)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt das LOGO sein soll.
Hätte ich eine Millenium3 genommen .
da gibts es ein Baustein namens "BOOLEAN",was im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Wahrheitstabelle ist,die man nach seine Vorliebe ändern kann.Plus man hat arithmetische Funktionen wie +;-;*;/, was man sehr nützlich in so eine Lösung  einbinden kann,und preislich wäre es genau so teuer wie LOGO.


----------



## mark_ (11 Dezember 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wie ron geschrieben hat, aber da gibt es dann das problem wenn einer der logo den saft klaut und schaltet dann wieder zu, zählt sie maximal 1. im anhang das programm zum probieren.


 
Hatte jetzt erst die Gelegenheit, das Prg. zu öffnen. Hiermit werde ich mal experimentieren. Danke!


----------

